# Cuberific Open Source Web Timer code



## spectre013 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hey all! for about the past 8 months or so I have been working on a new timer, and decided to open it up for any Software people in the community to use as they please.

*Cuberific*

Cuberific is a Rubik’s Cube timer web application. 

You can read more about @ my site

I mostly based it of Prisma Puzzle Timer. 

Please note that this will take some knowledge of web development to get up and running. If you would like to contribute or improve it in any way please make your changes and do a pull request and I will merge them in. 

Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 22, 2014)

Glad to see new people working on cube web stuff. At least I"m not the only one using Angular now. 

In any case, you're going to have to make this as easy as possible for people to use if... you want them to use it. How client-side can you possibly make this? Can you possible use something like a Dropbox Datastore as a backend?

I'm glad to see twisty.js in there, so that you're not reinvent the wheel. But I still can't find where the scrambles are generated. Where should I be looking?


----------



## spectre013 (Jun 22, 2014)

Lucas, 

I know it's not super easy to setup and wasn't really meant for the average person to take and run with it. One of my goals for this was to have the web app as well as mobile apps that would all sync to the same database so you could have all your solve times in the same location rather then spread across 3-4 applications. 

I was working on making it a configuration option to have either the flat view or the 3D view using twisty but had not completed the code for it. 

The scrambles are minified and based off of the official scrambler (with some slight modifications) and can be found here . I had plans to add many other cube types as well.


Thanks
Brian


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 22, 2014)

spectre013 said:


> The scrambles are minified and based off of the official scrambler



That has not been an official scrambler since 7 years (it's in the history section). See the scramble page for the current scramble program.
I'll make a note to mark that on the page clearly, so that no one else gets confused.

In 2014, you should definitely be using random-state scrambles.

If you need something in Javascript, jsss is a bit unmaintained right now (and does not meet the exact requirements for the official scramble program), but the features it does provide should work well.
Some day, it'll be combined with twisty.js/alg.js.

(EDIT: I've updated the drawing code in jsss to draw crisper lines, in case you want to use it.)


----------



## spectre013 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up, looking at TNoodle it might be interesting to write it in GO just to learn more go and more about scrambles in general. 

Go is also fast, when running some tests on live stats updates I was able to produce the solves stats with 100,000 + solves in less then a second.


----------



## jfly (Jun 23, 2014)

Awesome! I hope you can get people on board to make this something awesome. 

In the scramble department, TNoodle also compiles to Javascript, so you can get high quality scrambles with images for all WCA events. See https://github.com/cubing/tnoodle/blob/master/tnoodle js. Documentation is pretty nonexistent, feel free to contact me if you're interest in trying it out though.


----------



## qq280833822 (Jun 25, 2014)

2.cstimer.sinaapp.com you may get the source code of cstimer here. hope it will help you.


----------

